

Startup Advice from House of Cards’ Frank Underwood - _becky
http://thinkapps.com/blog/entrepreneurship/frank-underwood-quotes-for-startups/

======
surferbayarea
Travis Kalanick is the Frank Underwood of the startup world

------
applel0ver
Running a country is harder than running any startup

